

Google will make critical security exploits public after seven days - WestCoastJustin
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/30/4379004/google-to-make-critical-zero-day-exploits-public-after-7-days

======
mindctrl-org
This will benefit Google in some ways for sure. In the corporate and
enterprise environment, where updates - even critical security patches - must
be thoroughly tested before deployment, this will put a burden on the IT staff
to expedite this process. I'm betting some will tire of this and move to
Google cloud services where they have to think far less about this kind of
stuff.

------
spicer-matthews
This is great. I am glad Google is doing this. In fact everyone should do
this. I know many companies discover security issues and do not disclose them
or give the project too much time to fix them.

